# Barracuda Baby



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anybody here have a barracuda?
Pretty cool little feeding video I came across on YouTube.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thought about getting one but they get too long width of tank required would make a huge tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They don't get that big. True sw baracudas do get large but fw ones only get to mayby a foot so something like a 6ftx18" will be plenty for adults. I would probably want at least a 5ft long tank though


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw the same vid and was thinking about getting one but i saw some fully grown and know itll too many tanks for me too handle


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

wonder where he got that, my brother is trying to track one down but no luck so far. Sick ass fish by the way who ever owns it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

They are cool as hell, Ash has 2 instock around 5" and was thinking about getting one.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to have one. They are kinda cool. I once put in about 20 feeders in a tank with one, and he killed all of them in that same night, next morning they were all dead. So then I thought, well he's a pure killer, he'd do well with my Manueli... Next morning I wake up to find only half of him... I guess he wasn't killer enough for a Manueli... but cool either ways...


----------

